# Who's going to Blue Moon?



## the tinker (Jun 11, 2017)

Blue Moon's Kratefest is next Sat. Everything and anything can show up there, no matter what kind of bikes your into, it's a fun time........ Who is going?


----------



## catfish (Jun 11, 2017)

I only go there for open mic poetry night.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 11, 2017)

I'm not, but my buddies are. They will have a nice mix of Balloon and Muscle parts and bikes for sale.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 11, 2017)

I'm in. Bringing some good stuff to sell


----------



## the tinker (Jun 11, 2017)

I'll be there, and I will bring these two bikes at 1100  each, cash.....available at this show only ......so, make the trip to Illinois.  Kratefest is west of Chicago in sunny downtown Sycamore


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Jun 13, 2017)

Some of the guys from St. Louis will be there. Myself, Mark and Rich. 2 Stingray guys and a balloooner guy.
Always a great time and I have found some very cool stuff.
Dan


----------



## bricycle (Jun 13, 2017)

I only attend once in a Blue Moon.....


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 13, 2017)

I'll be there...


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 13, 2017)

67Ramshorn said:


> Some of the guys from St. Louis will be there. Myself, Mark and Rich. 2 Stingray guys and a balloooner guy.
> Always a great time and I have found some very cool stuff.
> Dan



Too bad this Ballooner guy won't be with you guys! Have fun.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 14, 2017)

bricycle said:


> I only attend once in a Blue Moon.....




You could walk over, so close


----------



## bricycle (Jun 14, 2017)

I'd walk 20 miles for a Camel back....


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 14, 2017)

Are you going @fboggs1986?


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 15, 2017)

9 speed, fantastic paint, chrome and graffics,  nothing has been cleaned, very good running bike.  I bought this from original owner, 1970 or 71 model. It was adult owned and cared for. 
$300


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 15, 2017)

I'll have a few things for sale that Mark from St. Louis will be bringing up for me. Dropstands, chainguards, racks, etc.


----------



## Oldnut (Jun 16, 2017)

Went there a few years ago fun time


----------



## vincev (Jun 16, 2017)

Probably going.See ya Tinker.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 16, 2017)

Vince ruined meets for me. Supposedly met me but never introduced himself.


----------



## the tinker (Jun 16, 2017)

I hope Bricycle  and Vince show up. It's fun to talk to both of them, heck it's fun to talk to all the Cabers that turn out for these shows. I hear there will be one coming up in Carpentersville , Ill. I can't make that one
Hope to see you guys tomorrow.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jun 16, 2017)

PICTURES ANY ONE?


----------



## the tinker (Jun 16, 2017)

WES PINCHOT said:


> PICTURES ANY ONE?


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jun 17, 2017)

HEY TINKER,
I HOPE YOU DID GOOD TODAY!
THAT PHANTOM & COLUMBIA LOOKED  LIKE BARGAINS!
AT LEAST THE RAIN HELD OFF!  A BIT HUMID I WOULD SAY!
GOOD LUCK,
WES


----------

